# Solved: No sound with Windows Media Player.



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been using a new Compaq Pressario Laptop with Vista for a few weeks. Today I tried to play a DVD film using Windows Media Player, but, while the picture is fine, I cannot get any sound. Can anyone help? Allan.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

what have u ck'd on ur laptop 2 make sure volume is activated, like system properties, sound schemes, hardware manager etc... ? do u hear other sounds or music if played? need more info plz


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I am able to get good sound when playing CDs, or music files. As to checking these other things you would need to help me find them. Allan.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i'm not familiar with vista, so i'd suggest u click the red triangle upper right of ur post & have this moved either to the vista forum, or multimedia. someone might not see it here  good luck!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried more than one DVD?


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes. I have tried other DVDs, but no sound with any. Allan


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Oddly I noticed the same problem with a Stevie Ray Vaughn video/concert DVD last night when trying to play it under Windows Media Player. Played fine with Power DVD though. I don't think I'd tried WMP for DVDs before.

Vista/WMP is apparently missing an AC3 codec. Installing this resolved it for me:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/AC3_Filter.htm


----------



## Tautomer (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

I guess you must be using Vista Home Basic. Unfortunately the media player here does not support decoding of MPEG - 2 layer. You have two choices: (1) Upgrade to Vista Home Premium at least (or more, if you wish!) or (2) Use a free media player like VLC. If you are using a Compaq Presario laptop (like I am) use the HP/compaq direct play utility - that should work.

Cheers!


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks. I have managed to solve this problem. Allan.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if you would be so kinda as to share? HOW?


----------

